# Free books!



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just went on to buy The World Engine and Kharn: Eater of Worlds, and noticed that the February Editor's Selection was showing as costing £0:00 at time of posting. Took a chance and got the whole lot of the shorts for nothing.:victory: Jump on it before someone realises there's been a fuck up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tried a few times, but it won't proceed to payment. Shame, but meh. I can get these elsewhere.


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

its already been fixed sadly


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

While I don't care to take advantage, good on you for getting free stuff! I'd watch out for them retroactively charging your account, but I'm sometimes a bit more paranoid than necessary..


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Tried a few times, but it won't proceed to payment. Shame, but meh. I can get these elsewhere.


Maybe it went through for me because I paid for the other two books with it. They are already on my ereader.



Haskanael said:


> its already been fixed sadly


http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/editors-selection-february.html
Still showing as £0:00 for me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> We are sorry for the inconvenience but a fatal error has occurred whilst processing your request. Click back in your browser to try again or click here to return to the homepage.
> 
> Reference: ehdpy5i1oxlihu45s02lgafa-299613


Whenever I try to buy that book.

I'm not going to give them bell ends any more of my money, so not going to try it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe it went through for me because I paid for the other two books with it. They are already on my ereader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to me it shows €24.99 so I gues its a regional whatever thing.


----------

